# Air-Cooling Clubhouse!



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2010)

i wanted this thread created so that we can collect lots of information on  air cooling, from our different users. we might even learn something new.

lets start the discussion by:

what would be better? a new fan on the side-panel directed at the CPU or a new tunnel for the CPU fan itself to suck in its own air??


----------



## AureliaRisley (Oct 13, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by a new fan "on the panel"?  What panel exactly are you talking about?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

edited, check it. thanks for the pity on my thread LOL.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 13, 2010)

free air cooling move to canada, open windows, turn off heaters  and dress warm works for me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2010)

These kinds of threads are why there is the Clubhouse section. Since it's such a broad subject, it would fare much better there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

yes.!! shift it please!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok so what sorta info are you looking for in here


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2010)

stuff to discuss about air cooling.... i have the max OC ona phenom with stock aircooling

ASUS M4A785D-M PRO and AMD 945 95W, C3


*the cooling:*







The OC (havent tweaked the multipliers even!)















and finally


----------



## Maban (Nov 7, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> free air cooling move to canada, open windows, turn off heaters  and dress warm works for me.



Part of the reason why I love living in the land of ten thousand below.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2010)

That's an accedent waiting to happen 






Hey, how about making the bottom fan intake instead of exhaust?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 7, 2010)

Does this count? 110cfm blowing into an empty F1 pot...yeah, it was a failure lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> stuff to discuss about air cooling.... i have the max OC ona phenom with stock aircooling
> 
> ASUS M4A785D-M PRO and AMD 945 95W, C3
> 
> ...




Bro, you can also try to take off the stock fan on the heatsink and zip tie a 120mm on the factory heatsink.  Works great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

My Hyper 212+ with the a Cooler Master R4 on the front and the "stock" fan on the back. Works great as push/pull setup. Temps are decent while crunching at 100%, my temps are normally 47*c-49*c.  Idle temps are 36*c-39*c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My Hyper 212+ with the a Cooler Master R4 on the front and the "stock" fan on the back. Works great as push/pull setup. Temps are decent while crunching at 100%, my temps are normally 47*c-49*c.  Idle temps are 36*c-39*c



Not that bad.  What kills my temps is the 5870 under load.  I load at about 47-48ºc without the card folding, with it folding it hits like 53-54ºc.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's some photos of my Hyper 212+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

I love those cooler master R4's!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Same, they are a lot nicer looking without the lame stickers on them too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Same, they are a lot nicer looking without the lame stickers on them too.



You mean the sticker in the center?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. The shiny one. That's on the intake side.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah. The shiny one. That's on the intake side.



The intake fan on your cooler has it, seems like it doesn't.  At least not a shiny one...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

It doesn't have one now, I took it off. What you see in the photo is the fans guts, as that plastic is semi-transparent.

My side fan on my case still has one, need to remove it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It doesn't have one now, I took it off. What you see in the photo is the fans guts, as that plastic is semi-transparent.
> 
> My side fan on my case still has one, need to remove it...



Ahh ok, now I see the sticker on the side panel one.  Yeah you are right, looks better without it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's an accedent waiting to happen
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Other/ahh.jpg
> 
> Hey, how about making the bottom fan intake instead of exhaust?





t77snapshot said:


> That's an accedent waiting to happen
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Other/ahh.jpg
> 
> Hey, how about making the bottom fan intake instead of exhaust?


it was accidentally there.removed it after taking photo


the gfx card has an intake on the side panel(which u cant see) the exausht has a chimney that directs the air to the back of the chassis.

this one












Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, you can also try to take off the stock fan on the heatsink and zip tie a 120mm on the factory heatsink.  Works great.


no 120mms in Kolkata 



Radical_Edward said:


> My Hyper 212+ with the a Cooler Master R4 on the front and the "stock" fan on the back. Works great as push/pull setup. Temps are decent while crunching at 100%, my temps are normally 47*c-49*c.  Idle temps are 36*c-39*c



a hyper 212+ will never fit in my case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

de.das.dude, maybe it's time to buy a new case eh? A good case is vital to your cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> de.das.dude, maybe it's time to buy a new case eh? A good case is vital to your cooling.



It helps tremendously, I learned that when I bought my first case and it was like $25   I modded it and tried my best to get airflow out of it, too much of a hassle for little to nothing gains.  Bit and went ahead and got me a Full tower.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

same here CP cept I bought an SilverStone RV02 with 3 x 180mm fans in the bottom now there's plenty of airflow now


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> same here CP cept I bought an SilverStone RV02 with 3 x 180mm fans in the bottom now there's plenty of airflow now



Those cases are nice. Links to pics of your rig?


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

here ya go


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks great  If I ever see one used for a nice price I think I may try one out.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah they're a great case flippin huge and as heavy as a pregnant elephant with all the stuff inside but they have most ingenious design of bottom to top heat removal and really good filters on all the fans so no dust but plenty of airflow 

3x 180x180x32 @ 700rpm = 300Cfm going up (after market LED fans)
3x 180x180x32 @ 1000rpm (high) = 360Cfm ( stock speed controlled fans no LEDs)

fully vented top with an 120mm exhaust fan right above the HSF


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the case athlonite 

can someone recommend some fans that are better then the Yate Loon Mediums for a heatsink?

I am running the Thermaltake Jing with 2 Yate loon mediums is push/pull 

I think some better fans may help me out more,I want something that is about the same noise(maybe quieter) then the Yates. I plan to keep my rig near silent and running as cool as possible.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Cooler Master R4s. 

COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case F...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Cooler Master R4s.
> 
> COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case F...



i have got to ask. do they really put out there rated CFM?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes. They do. 

I'm going to get a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 soon and put them on there.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

yup gotta agree R4's are the bomb I've one in the Tuniq tower 120


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yes. They do.
> 
> I'm going to get a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 soon and put them on there.



the way my heatsink is made(TT Jing) it doesn't need alot of airflow. The yate's are ~2x more powerful then the stock ones. So if the R4's really do put out 68cfm then i would think i could run them at 60% and still have better temps and still be quieter.

now if your wrong i'mma have to....... use them as case fans on my fan controller


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

eerrrrr mine are rated at 2000rpm 19db and 90Cfm


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

They are quiet and work great. Only issue is if you restrict airflow on the intake side with mesh or something, it sounds like a car window barely open at 60MPH.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2010)

My R4 said 90CFM too  68 sounds more like what it really did. It was quiet, although YL-M aren't that loud to me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My R4 said 90CFM too  68 sounds more like what it really did. It was quiet, *although YL-M aren't that loud to me*.



mine don't bother me one bit. But something louder would make me go insane.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

agreed i hate fan noise but going wc is just to expensive to go here even for a a premade kit I'm looking at 3~400 bucks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd rather air cool with Deltas then use water cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> agreed i hate fan noise but going wc is just to expensive to go here even for a a premade kit I'm looking at 3~400 bucks



water cooling wasn't much quieter for me but temps stayed alot lower. I would like to go back to water again just for the lower temps even if noise stayed the same.


Radical_Edward said:


> I'd rather air cool with Deltas then use water cooling.



i got to ask, why?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2010)

Get a lower FPI radiator and you dont need near the same CFM to keep things cool


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't like the risk of water, and it's too much extra work/money most of the time for a little more performance.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2010)

Water with a window open in an Ohio winter will show the benefits


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

I live in Oregon, it'd just get water inside my room.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Get a lower FPI radiator and you dont need near the same CFM to keep things cool



I was using a Swiffy QP 240 and used my Yates on 50%(bios controlled) also had a 140mm with a 800rpm(IIRC) fan. Between the 2 temps stayed under 60c on CPU and 40c on GPU and noise wasn't much at all 
(had 2 yates medium@50% in front on rad,140mm CM top on rad,1 120mm Antec tri cool on "2")


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Water with a window open in an Ohio winter will show the benefits



all water can do is take away th heat a little more quickly. now someone needs to successfully install piezo-electric coolers on the rads to further cool the water. this would definitely cause a lot of condensation problems... so i guess the rad should be put in a foam sealed cube with lots of silicon gel sachets to keep the humidity away and lo and behold. you have epic cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> all water can do is take away th heat a little more quickly. now someone needs to successfully install *piezo-electric coolers* on the rads to further cool the water. this would definitely cause a lot of condensation problems... so i guess the rad should be put in a foam sealed cube with lots of silicon gel sachets to keep the humidity away and lo and behold. you have epic cooling.



would those be a TEC cooler?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> same here CP cept I bought an SilverStone RV02 with 3 x 180mm fans in the bottom now there's plenty of airflow now



Yeah bro, once you work on a quality case, it's hard to go back to a cheap one   Unless it's a project and you are putting yourself to a challenge, then that's fun.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

your not wrong there CP although it would have seemed that QC in silverstones plant was away that day I had quite a few problems with the case to start with


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> all water can do is take away th heat a little more quickly. now someone needs to successfully install piezo-electric coolers on the rads to further cool the water. this would definitely cause a lot of condensation problems... so i guess the rad should be put in a foam sealed cube with lots of silicon gel sachets to keep the humidity away and lo and behold. you have epic cooling.



no condensation issues when the whole room is -5 F


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

you either live in a fridge or an igloo


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> you either live in a fridge or an igloo





sneekypeet said:


> no condensation issues when the whole room is -5 F




bwahahahahahahahaha.
my room is min at 10C in winter with all windows open.


----------

